# New Juki TL-20101 Review



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

If anyone is interested, I posted a review today on the Juki TL2010Q, which replaces the very popular Juki TL-98Q.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

New machine for you CJ?

I'll go read and see what's up.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

For business, yes. I don't want to use my personal machine for business use (void's the warranty). But heck I'd be thrilled with this machine regardless!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I went and read it. Sounds like a good work horse machine. I totally understand having a machine for a specific purpose.

Now, to see what new lovely things you create and show us.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Right after the holidays I need to get back to quilting. I need to make a few quilts for resale, and then start working on some patterns. I love to cook in the winter, it's hard for me to stay out of the kitchen!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Very, very cool. Congrats!!!
I have (2) Babylock's and several commercial one -function machines. As well as, a Felting Machine. I need to get my act together and get sewing again. I may consider selling my commercial workhorses and scale down somewhat......Not sure.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

CJ,

Congratulations on your new baby!! That was a very thorough review.

I have the 98Q on my quilt frame and this looks (sounds) very similar. I can't really tell what the difference is with the new model. It is a dream to quilt with...I have never used mine to piece with, but can imagine.

I will caution/warn you though. I have had many, many, many frustrating hours of quilting with this machine! And after great research and reading of blogs/forums, the bottom line is that this is a temperamental machine when it comes to thread choices. Ultimately, this may not be an issue for you with just piecing, but it definitely is for quilting.

I have found that it only likes Superior Threads... I use King Tut in the top and Bottom Line for the bobbin. This is the only combination that works without significant breakage. I've read this a lot online, and two friends with the same machine have found it to be true too. They do cause a LOT of lint that needs to be cleaned regularly through a project (I keep an soft paintbrush handy).

I was told that oiling it regularly was important, and that it requires it's own special oil...not the generic Singer oil you can get at JoAnn's. But there aren't many spots to oil. [I need to figure out where I can get this 'special' oil; I'm about out.]

Good luck with your new toy. I think you'll enjoy using it.
Jennifer


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Jennifer, have you tried backing off the tension completely on problem threads and then slowly increasing it? This is a common complaint on nearly any machine being used as a longarm... including commercial longarms. The tensions are set SOOOOOO much looser than on a home sewing machine, most people give up in frustration before ever figuring it out.

As for oil, I use this on all my machines:
http://www.drillspot.com/products/275646/Mobil_VELOCITE_NO_6_Spindle_Bearing_Oil


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

My tension is about as low as it can go! I can get it to work great...as long as I only use Superior Threads! It's funny! 

Before Thanksgiving I needed to quickly quilt a baby quilt and had Marathon thread that matched the top...Bottom line in the bottom. It was a real PITA! Last week I quilted a quilt with King Tut and Bottom Line...worked like a dream! Only had to stop for bobbin changes.

I spent years adjusting tension top & bottom, thread brands, thread weights, needle types, quilt layers, speeds, you name it! There was quite a time I didn't want to quilt because of all the issues. Then I came to this thread combination, with jeans-size needles, and it works like a dream! Go figure!

I'll take a look at that oil. Did your dealer say anything to you about the type of oil for the Juki? Seems like I was told it needed a more light-weight oil than most machines...


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That is an ultra light weight oil. It's the oil used in my Bernina 830.. except I can buy a gallon for $25 bucks or an ounce at my dealer for $5.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

great, thanks!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

CJ, congratulations! Can you tell us the throat size on that machine? I can't seem to find it anywhere. Thanks...


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's not much bigger than a standard machine, about 7.5 inches wide and it is taller though, there's about 6 inches of throats space vertically.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks, that's exactly what I was wondering about. I've read great things about that machine, but I would really like to try to find something with a throat that's a little bigger. I've read that even the 9" throat owners wish they had something bigger... I bet you are going to absolutely love it for piecing.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Dandish,

This new Juki (& the 98Q that I have) have great space for piecing!! But even that isn't enough for quilting! That IS the one problem I have with it now! LOL

They're good machines...solid!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I am still looking but wasn't the 98Q the same as the Janome1600? It seems to me that when I was researching them there were three nearly identical machines made in the same factory with different brand names on them.

Nice review, CJ. I got a real kick out of the differences in our points of view. I think $1000 is too much to pay for any machine that doesn't have software on board. I also like old machines because they are so much easier to clean and oil. I was always taught they needed less oil the more often you used them.

I have three machines that were in the $XXXX price range and if one of them hiccups I get nervous!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I think this one is definitely in the running:

http://content.janome.com/index.cfm/Machines/Sewing-Quilting/Horizon

It'll take me a while to save that many pennies, though...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looking at the Horizon it seems to be the same size as the 6500P and the 6600P, just the builtin walking foot type feature. And then that circle to control things. I've not used it, but have had my hands touching one here in town. I think it costs too much, for now. I'm very happy with my 6500P


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I am home with dial up so I haven't looked but the 6600P has the built in walking foot. I absolutely love it.

My only complaint is that the Janomes are not nearly as quiet as the Babylock machines.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

The throat is 11" on the Horizon. I haven't seen one "live" yet, but I've read remarks about it being very quiet comparatively. I have seen many comparisons to the 6500 and 6600, which everyone seems to absolutely love, and I believe it's true that there is not a whole big lot different about the Horizon besides the harp space. I'm not sure the others have the "automatic plate coversion" either, which "changes" the needle plate from straight stitch to zigzag automatically; they initially had a bug with this when they first came out, but they have fixed it now; same deal with the 1/4 piecing foot.


----------

